# Strymon Flint buffered bypass



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So I've had this pedal for a few weeks and I really like the trem but wasn't too impressed by the reverb. Recently I've been comparing it to the Catalinbread Topanga. I felt the trails in the Topanga was what set it apart.
Then I read today that you need to put the Flint in to analog bypass in order to enable trails. 
Now I can't wait to get home to do this. Sure can't hurt to have a buffered bypass at the end of my chain.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Its a pretty good buffer as well. Mine was always on in my Brigadier.


----------

